#ubuntu-meeting-2 2014-11-11
 * pitti waves
<kees> it's tiiime :)
<kees> slangasek, stgraber: here?
<stgraber> yep
<kees> cool, that's 4! that seems to be enough to hold the meeting?
<mdeslaur> \o
<kees> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Nov 11 17:02:29 2014 UTC.  The chair is kees. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<kees> [Apologies]
<kees> #meetingtopic Apologies
<pitti> did we actually get minutes from the previous one? (infinity chaired)
<kees> we're missing slangasek, infinity
<kees> not sure
<kees> #topic Apologies
<kees> hmmm... none of these things work.
<kees> #topic Action Review
<kees> ACTION: infinity to review and respond to MAAS SRU thread
<pitti> this is pretty dead by now
<kees> oh, is the agenda not updated either?
<pitti> I flushed the old bits a bit
<pitti> but as I couldn't find notes from the previous meeting I didn't add new things
<kees> hrm
<pitti> anyway, my action was to draft an SRU policy extension for package removals
<pitti> I sent it to the list today, it's also on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/ProposalRemoves
<pitti> (should probably become a topic today)
<kees> yeah, agreed.
<kees> I'm trying to find meetingology's logs...
<pitti> there was nothing else wrt. actions, AFAIR
<kees> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/10/28/%23ubuntu-meeting-2.txt
<mdeslaur> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/10/28/%23ubuntu-meeting-2.html
<mdeslaur> heh
<kees> okay, looks like infinity's action is still a carry-over.
<pitti> oh, we actually voted to skip this meeting :)
<kees> haha, I see that now!
<kees> had just gotten to the end.
<kees> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Nov 11 17:08:31 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2014/ubuntu-meeting-2.2014-11-11-17.02.moin.txt
<kees> lulz
<stgraber> :)
<kees> so I'll chair again in 2 weeks
 * kees edits Agenda...
<mdeslaur> thanks everyone :)
<kees> heh :)
<pitti> heh, ok; in the meantime, perhaps you guys could quickly review my SRU policy proposal on the list :)
<kees> yes! :)
<pitti> so, good night everyone!
<kees> g'night!
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2015-11-10
<kees> o/
<mdeslaur> hi kees
<kees> this looks like a short meeting :)
<mdeslaur> ah, more people
 * infinity hands kees a chair.
<pitti> o/
<kees> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Nov 10 17:00:12 2015 UTC.  The chair is kees. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
 * slangasek waves
<kees> ok. actions review!
<kees> slangasek: juju and maas docs?
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> so we had some relevant discussions about this on IRC the last couple of weeks
<slangasek> turns out we don't actually have a TB-approved SRE for maas yet
<slangasek> we have a provisional SRE from infinity
<slangasek> and the maas team has not followed up with the documentation
<kees> ah ha
<slangasek> so the juju one is still on my plate, but I'm punting the maas over to infinity
 * infinity considers himself punted.
<infinity> kees: Record an action for me to review the provisional exception and chase up the rowing of their ducks.
<slangasek> infinity: the trigger for all of this is that roaksoax has requested SRU for the next upstream version
<slangasek> so it would be great to get that all sorted out
<slangasek> and if them providing documentation of their QA plan is still a prereq for a permanent SRE, we should let them know
<infinity> slangasek: Indeed, he's been bugging me about that.  So this one will be another manual review, I think (so, still provisional), with more making sure their test processes and bug responses are all in order.
<kees> #action infinity to review pSRE for maas
<meetingology> ACTION: infinity to review pSRE for maas
<slangasek> lamont is taking point on this from the maas team's side now
<infinity> slangasek: I'm mostly concerned about their post-release process, to be fair.  Their testing seems to have decent coverage (though could be better documented), but the notion that one can test for every scenario is daft, so I need to make sure they're responding to regressions in a very timely fashion before we let them loose.
<slangasek> ok
<kees> #topic mailing list
<kees> empty it is.
<kees> anyone see any hanging threads?
<pitti> not me, it's been quiet for the past few weeks
<kees> #topic bugs
<kees> also empty
<kees> #topic other business
<kees> anything we need to cover?
<pitti> nothing from me
<mdeslaur> nothing from me
<slangasek> nothingh ere
<infinity> I'm good.
<slangasek> next meeting / next chair?
<mdeslaur> that would be me I believe
<kees> #next chair
<infinity> mdeslaur, pitti as fallback.
<kees> #topic next chair
<infinity> On the 24th.
<kees> yawp
<kees> easy meeting! :)
<infinity> Almost... Too easy.
<infinity> *suspicious look*
<kees> thanks everyone!
<mdeslaur> hehe
<kees> heheh
<mdeslaur> thanks!
<kees> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Nov 10 17:11:36 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2015/ubuntu-meeting-2.2015-11-10-17.00.moin.txt
<pitti> thanks everyone! that was easy again
